# is there anyone here who uses hotfix just for fun?



## avril151 (Jun 19, 2009)

ive been reading a few sections on here and i feel its all way over my head..i was just wondering if there are other folk here that simply use rhinestones just for fun and not for a business..

all the talk of templates and hot presses are way advanced for me lol

just wondered..

thanks


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I use them in my business a lot but I have realized that lately I have been doing a lot of samples designs just to see how they turn out. 

Yesterday I did a design with a rhinestone spider and a spider web out of JPSS paper. Did not turn out too great because I was doing the entire front of the shirt in JPSS and the color shifted on the spider web so my web came out green.

I think today i am going to screen print the design then heat press the rhinestone spider.

Then i will throw it in the wash for a few cycles to see how it holds up. if it turns out good then I add the design to my site if not then i have another shirt to screen print / bum around in.

Katrina


----------



## avril151 (Jun 19, 2009)

i started off with a bag of hotfix from ebay and a candy wand and a white fabric marker...

i used to print out words on my pc (reversed) then mark with a marker where i thought the stones would go..thn dot ontop of marker with my pen..iron on the white dots and then sit for back breaking hours adding each stone...until i discovered heat transfer paper...

what fun i had...makes it a lot quicker....but still long process...

im finding that the odd stone comes off after a couple of washes though...washed inside out on a low temp wash...i dont know if im using enough time on the stones during ironing process...

i did notice that when i used rhinestuds...too much time with the iron...the glue melted but also vanished ha ha 

a few of my friends have asked me to make them a t-shirt and theyde pay me...but im scared with the stones coming off....

is there a fool proof way to make sure they stay in place?

i put a peice of wood inside the t-shirt to make sure there is a hard surface under the fabric and i also scratch at the stones to make sure they are fixed...but ive still lost some....i dont know where im going wrong...

any ideas?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

What kind of stones are you using? That makes a difference as well because some have different glue and no matter what you do the glue fails and the stones fall off.

I have used the applicator wand and never had an issue with loosing stones but now i use a heat press. Never used a home iron so I have no idea about that one.

Katrina


----------



## avril151 (Jun 19, 2009)

ive always used the green backs....i purchased stones from a few different sources...

i have read that you get far better results from a heat press but i dont do it as a business so it wouldnt be worth me buying one..i use an iron without holes..i bought it from a second hand store for the purpose ha ha


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I did read that if you use a home iron it must be the kind with no steam so I think you are good on that end and that you must apply alot of pressure This may be the cause if you are not getting enough pressure. I also read that you are to iron the design for like 50 seconds to a minute. 


Katrina


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

I know that an iron is perhaps $5 to $20, but I bought a craft press for $100 off Craigslist and it was the best $100 I ever spent! The speed and efficiency of a heat press just cannot be beat


----------



## avril151 (Jun 19, 2009)

ive been told by hotfix supplier that if using a convensional iron....no steam..preferably no steam holes in iron...set the iron to medium heat... and apply pressure for approx 20 seconds..then turn over and apply the sam to reverse side.....removing transfer paper first..

and any heat presses ive seen have been well over £350 each.....pounds sterling....i would love a press cos it seems from everyone has said it makes the stones more secure and is quicker...without the aching arms and stops my ironing table from creaking and threatening to collapse ha ha


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I use a household iron to apply hot fix designs for my customers and my girls and I rarely have a rhinestone fall off. I definitely think that applying pressure is the key. I put my iron on a cotton setting (turn off steam) and cover the design with a piece of thick paper towel. I apply pressure for about 30 seconds (keep iron in still position) then I turn the garment inside out and apply heat to the back side of the design for another 10-20 seconds or until I start to see the imprint of where the design is but not to where the glue melts through backside of garment. Turn garment right side out and let it cool for about 2-3 minutes and peel off clear tape. This works for me every time. Good Luck !


----------



## avril151 (Jun 19, 2009)

BlingItOn said:


> I use a household iron to apply hot fix designs for my customers and my girls and I rarely have a rhinestone fall off. I definitely think that applying pressure is the key. I put my iron on a cotton setting (turn off steam) and cover the design with a piece of thick paper towel. I apply pressure for about 30 seconds (keep iron in still position) then I turn the garment inside out and apply heat to the back side of the design for another 10-20 seconds or until I start to see the imprint of where the design is but not to where the glue melts through backside of garment. Turn garment right side out and let it cool for about 2-3 minutes and peel off clear tape. This works for me every time. Good Luck !


thanks very much for that. im going to make a t-shirt tomorrow for a friends birthday..so im sure she will tell me if she loses any stones...i will certainly apply more pressure...i think for me the best way to do this will be to not use an ironing table...i think i will do it on the kitchen surface instead..that way i can add more weight to the iron without feat that the ironing table will collapse under my weight haha 

thanks again

xx


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I think the pressure is a issue and dont move the iron in a circular motion, pick up put down apply pressure and lift up,, go to next area, 
I also think the glue on your rhinestones may be a issue, try a different hot fix stone, 
If we can help any more just ask,, alot of us started where you are ,, we will help


----------



## Freakazeenie (Jun 25, 2009)

I was very happy to see this thread .. as i'm just starting out with this whole craft and will be expecting my hotfix crystals soon . Very informative an learned alot from this post. Thank You


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

jodi, let us know if you need any help,,
sandy jo


----------



## Freakazeenie (Jun 25, 2009)

Thank You .. I'll be asking for a lot of help .. well i'll try to keep it to a minimum lol .. i'm reading everything here first before i do major posting .. so i dont ask questions that have already been asked.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

after you have read this, then comes your education about stones,, and we will help you with all that info too...  there is a major difference, and also in pricing.. 
The stones you use will reflect the price you charge,, if you sell some, if for your own use , playing, then i would expiement will all stones to see what i love the most,, 
Sandy JO


----------



## Freakazeenie (Jun 25, 2009)

Sandy Jo .. was looking at y our website .. Have you ever thought about making your patterns an emailable item? for instant download after purchace?

i've made a few patterns for my hotfix rhinestones .. while waiting for them to get here time consuming to say the least lol


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

yep, yep yep.... 
Sandy


----------



## Freakazeenie (Jun 25, 2009)

Is there a place to add test patterns? I would like to know if someone could look at my pattern, see if its on track or how to fix it if it needs it?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Freakazeenie said:


> Is there a place to add test patterns? I would like to know if someone could look at my pattern, see if its on track or how to fix it if it needs it?


 
Just post a new thread in design review. Title it something like "Rhinestone pattern design, please review - is it good as is?"... that should get the attention of those who do rhinestone patterns on the forum, and they can look it over for you. 

Here is a link to that section of the forum:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/site-reviews-design-reviews/


----------



## Freakazeenie (Jun 25, 2009)

ThankYou ! i'm still working on my placement of dots lol .. i'm a bit off center on a few .. time to put my reading glasses on to see closeup lol


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks, kelly,, i wasnt for sure how to do this,, but wanted to help.
sandy Jo


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

sjidohair said:


> Thanks, kelly,, i wasnt for sure how to do this,, but wanted to help.
> sandy Jo


 
No problem.  Hope you have a happy 4th of July!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

YOu too kelly and your family too, 
sandy Jo


----------

